#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  DNV Phast 6.7 for download

## frch112

Here is the link for Phast 6.7 no -----ed.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

axZusWmZDPuY1A1adfrWrkXS8XcQr0sF4MUH6SwucI4See More: DNV Phast 6.7 for download

----------


## ootdayo

pls can you share the decryption key.

thanks

----------


## ootdayo

pls can you share the decryption key.

thanks

----------


## seif213

axZusWmZDPuY1A1adfrWrkXS8XcQr0sF4MUH6SwucI4

----------


## nkwindancer

it is not the decryption key of the .rar file

----------


## d'First

Dear frch112,,

What's the password to open in the Folder "PHAST 6.7 Phast_Risk" ?,,please help me,, I  really need this for my job,,

----------


## frch112

> Dear frch112,,
> 
> What's the password to open in the Folder "PHAST 6.7 Phast_Risk" ?,,please help me,, I  really need this for my job,,



"F3RcH03724"

----------


## d'First

Dear frch112,,

Thank you so much, for your help,,

----------


## nayakya

Dear frch112,

Thanks.

----------


## nkwindancer

frch112, u are so nice, thanks

----------


## nkwindancer

Dear frch112, i got an error during the installaton process:"RMS uninstall GMO 4.0" error, 
could you help me?
btw, there is no license or ----- in the rar file.
thanks a lot!

----------


## ousssss

i also need help  and i really need phast 6.7 how can i install it ?

----------


## awer5

please upload the software to 4shared,THX

See More: DNV Phast 6.7 for download

----------


## gad480

Please help me need a license for DNV PHAST 6.7...

----------


## Eng-Eldeeb

thank u .......but there is no license

----------


## jiangnanhua

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

what  is  mean？ how to install it?

----------


## Jeffri

where we could find the license or -----? :Tears Of Joy: 





> Here is the link for Phast 6.7 no -----ed.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## msturbp

hey, no one help ????

----------


## crusades

very very wonderful!!!!

----------


## crusades

very very wonderful!!!!

----------


## mysoulenemy@gmail.com

so wonderfull,,,,but how i get the free licence,,,anyone please upload yhe lrc please

----------


## thawdar

How can be wonderful without --------. Please help to get --------. Anyway thanks uploading Phast 6.7.

----------


## powerant62

could you give us the license file?
Please!!

----------


## robin_hood551

Downloaded the phast successfully. Thanks !

Could you please upload any manuals and tutorials.

----------


## awer5

here has DNV Phast 6.7 with license:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DNV Phast 6.7 for download

----------


## f81aa

Hi awer5:

Your link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is for a site written in English and Chinese.

I clicked on the only link I found and with some help from Google Translator, I continued clicking, that time on the Service Center link.

From the link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Its clear that money is charged!

Regards

----------


## petroleum

So many thanks for your cooperation

----------


## taoiste

Can you post the licence please

----------


## cris.j.rogers

Thank you very much!

----------


## safer

so, still no medician to share?

----------


## aga003

thanks my frind

----------


## Bever

if there is a lic file in this package, please share.

Thanks

----------


## Bever

if there is a lic file in this package, please share.

Thanks

----------


## Pon

could open the rar file, but got error when starting up, looking for other missing files
thanks for sharing

----------


## lorepaslorepas

It is possible please to have the key of this program?
Thanks a lot

----------


## Rutra61

Me too. I also need help and i really need phast 6.7 how can i install it ?

----------


## mzzmzz1206

thanks for share,but without license still can't install it!

See More: DNV Phast 6.7 for download

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

if you have expired or demo license of PHAST version 7.0, please share to me
B.R

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

if you have expired or demo license of PHAST version 7.0, please share to me
B.R

----------


## sepehr3230

hi

please share the linke of license and ----- of phast 6.7 .

thanks

----------


## sepehr3230

hi

please share the linke of license and ----- of phast 6.7 .

thanks

----------


## azmir11

i cant install it. it said missing something.. need help please.

----------


## player1one

I did install the software but it requires a licence! Did i miss a step?

----------


## bye106

Had anyone successfully set up that program?

----------


## bye106

Had anyone successfully set up that program?

----------


## sondy

I download the links but when I want use this software it show me a massage about software license  :Frown:  help me in usage of this software pleaase. did you found the license file? thnx

----------

